# history of tobacco abuse



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 31, 2010)

How do you code history of tobacco abuse?


----------



## Nanny7792 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Codes for history of tobacco use*

Coding for history of tobacco use V15.82 and tobacco use disorder is 305.1. Is the provider giving tobacco cessation counseling to the patient?
KSS/CPC, Chart Audit Specialist


----------



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 31, 2010)

no all the diagnosis says is history of tobacco abuse


----------



## k205412 (Dec 31, 2010)

The code for HX of tobacco use is V15.82 also remember that HX means that the condition no longer exists.


----------

